# Canary Islands



## Del929 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi, we are considering a move to the Canaries in Sept. Any advice on pros and cons for the different islands. Obviously cost of living will be a major factor plus long term rental availability. Just myself and the wife so a 1 or 2 bed apt is fine. Not wanting to buy a car so would have to use public transport at first. Budget of around €2000 per month for everything.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Del929 said:


> Hi, we are considering a move to the Canaries in Sept. Any advice on pros and cons for the different islands. Obviously cost of living will be a major factor plus long term rental availability. Just myself and the wife so a 1 or 2 bed apt is fine. Not wanting to buy a car so would have to use public transport at first. Budget of around €2000 per month for everything.


The Canary islands are all individuals with their own character, the archipelago is 320 miles long, you really need to be more specific about your requirements and preferred destination.

We are retired on the island of El Hierro, we are the only U.K. couple that reside here, in total there re maybe six or seven from the U.K. We do not rent, we are the owners of two properties and we run a car, our budget is 1000 GBP monthly, this does not include booze, nights out, or holidays.

We find that, apart from fuel for the car, the cost of living from island to island is very similar, fuel is far cheaper on the larger islands.

Rental is very expensive in the tourist areas visited by Northern Europeans, far cheaper if you look elsewhere. Rentals here for two bed apartment start about 350€ monthly all inclusive. Other islands I cannot advise.

Wish you well with your venture, feel free to question, Just shout. The link below are photos of where we live, you never know you might fancy a visit one fine day


----------



## Del929 (Jun 7, 2015)

Many thanks, your island looks beautiful but probably a little to quiet for us. We will definitely visit one day though. We appreciate we will need to be away from the tourist areas to keep costs down, and are happy to do that. We have lived in many different countries so happy to be amongst the locals. Maybe the odd day trip to the resorts. Thanks for the info.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Del929 said:


> Many thanks, your island looks beautiful but probably a little to quiet for us. We will definitely visit one day though. We appreciate we will need to be away from the tourist areas to keep costs down, and are happy to do that. We have lived in many different countries so happy to be amongst the locals. Maybe the odd day trip to the resorts. Thanks for the info.


Here is perfect for us, and yes it is quiet, however until we found this place our first choice was Gran Canaria, where we still visit frequently.

This weekend we catch a plane, 50 minutes and we are in Gran Canaria. We have become very much attracted to the Capital, Las Palmas de G.C., it has everything, good beach, restaurants, bars, excellent shopping area, nice parks, hustle and bustle, cosmopolitan society, one doesn't need a car, the buses are fine, take you all over the island. Plus we will watch the glorious, Union Deportiva Las Palmas, play their final home game this season. Then return to the tranquility of El Hierro on the Sunday.

Perhaps you should consider a visit to the Capital, Gran Canaria is a beautiful island, I have been visiting the Capital since 1962 and somehow I keep returning.


----------

